# Contador para cancha de basquet



## Adriancpc (Nov 21, 2005)

Buenas
buscando información en internet encontre este foro y queria saber si me podrian ayudar

soy estudiante de ing electronica y en un proyecto que estamos haciendo queremos hacer un tablero de basquet que cuente los puntos y los tiempos.
para contar las puntos pensamos utilizar el CI4029, ya sabemos como se usa, como conectarlos y todo lo referido a contar de a un pulso
mi duda es la siguiente:
necesitamos que mediante unos pulsadores el operario eliga si quiere contar de a uno, dos o tres, esa es la cuestion, sabemos como contar de a uno, pero no se nos ocurre como poder contar de a 2 o 3...

si alguien tiene alguna pista le agradeceria q responda

desde ya muchas gracias

Adrian


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 21, 2005)

Hola Adrián,

Se me ocurre que pueden usar 3 monoastables que modulen la salida de un astable.

Estas señales serían las entradas de reloj para los casos de uno, dos y tres pulsos. Así, el circuito contará 1, 2 o 3 pasos dependiendo de que monoastable se accione.

Los pulsadores correspondientes, harían de "trigger" para el monoastable de interés.

Si estan usando lógica TTL (pues el 4029 puede usar de 3 a 15 Volts incluyendo niveles TTL), lo podrían implementar facilmente con compuertas AND entre el astable y los monoastables. Si no,  pudieran usar operacionales; en cualquier caso la idea es la misma.

Las frecuencias deberán estar bien calibradas para que no haya solapamiento y seguramente deberán usar algún mecanismo para sincronizar el disparo del monastable con los flancos del astable.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Adriancpc (Nov 21, 2005)

Muchisimas gracias por la calidad de la respuesta y por la brevedad en responder

habia pensado algo parecido, pero de la forma q lo planteas parece mas sencillo, ya lo vamos a probar y despues te cuento...

gracias de nuevo

Adrian


----------



## Adriancpc (Nov 26, 2005)

Buenas

soy yo de vuelta... estoy tratando de hacer lo que me dijiste pero estoy encontrando varios problemas...
para empezar no puedo encontrar la forma de conectar el 555 para que al mantener presionado el pulsador del monoestable (por ejemplo el de 3 puntos) el pulso dure tambien 3 periodos y vuelva a 0, que no quede en uno hasta soltar el pulsador.

Pd: adjunte una imagen de como conecte el circuito, el primero es el astable y a la derecha esta el monoestable de 3 puntos

saludos

Adrian


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 26, 2005)

Hola Adrián,

Voy a hablar del caso de los 3 puntos, para los otros es lo mismo.

Hay que buscar una forma de que el pulsador solo mande un pulso y se desconecte a pesar de seguir presionado. Pero si esto sucediera, el circuito debería contar siempre de 3 en 3 hasta que se suelte.

El monoastable debe sincronizarse con los pulsos del astable. Puedes probar utilizandolo como divisor de frecuencia, similar al que te anexo.

El período del monoastable debe ser tal que su ancho de pulso sea algo mayor a la duración de 3 pulsos del astable es decir, si la frecuencia del astable es de 1 Hz (1 ciclo por segundo) , el período del monoestable debería ser de un poco más de 3 segundos.

Trata de usar un trimmer en la resistencia del monoastable para poder hacer un ajuste fino del tiempo de su período. 

Si tienes disponibilidad de un osciloscopio en el laboratorio, fíjate las señales de salida en los puntos en los que te las dibujé.

El esquema está en lógica TTL (haz "click" sobre él para verlo más grande).

Existen unos pulsadores con release es decir, presionas, haces contacto y se relaja automáticamente el pulsador. Para volverlo a pulsar hay que levantar el dedo y volver a presionar, quizás podría ser una solución para esto, pero el tiempo de disparo podría ser un problema si la frecuencia del astable es lenta.

Voy a seguir pensando en esto a ver si se me ocurre otra solución.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## paul mescua (Mar 26, 2009)

marcelo una consulta yo quiero hacer un circuito con 8 pulsadores, al pulsar cualquier pulsador salga en el display el uno y en otro display el numero del pulsador, ahora al pulsar otro pulsador salga en display el 2 y el numero del pulsador y asi sucesivamente alguna idea


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola.
En este circuito al presionar una tecla por primera vez, pone un 1 en la pantalla numérica de la derecha y en la otra pantalla pone el número seleccionado, al presionar otra tecla el 1 se vuelve 2, etc.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota:
Si deseas tengo el archivo del circuito en Livewire.


----------



## paul mescua (Abr 16, 2009)

elaficinado una consulta no entiendo como trabaja el 4017 este decodificador como envia la señal para el conteo al 74192 espero tu respuesta por fa


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola.
El 4017 permite al reloj excitar al 74192 una cantidad de pulsos, igual al número de la tecla que se presiona.

Por ejemplo, si presionas la tecla 5, pone la entrada del inverso en cero, haciendo la salida de este inverso este en 1, que permite que los pulso del reloj excite al 74192, hasta que, la salida del 5 del 4017 se pone en 1, que genera que el inversor descative el paso de los pulso del reloj, quedando así, el número pulsos que ingresaron al 74192 , la pantalla de LEDs.
No sé si me he espresado clamente, espero que sí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## paul mescua (Abr 16, 2009)

Exelente elaficionado ya lo entendi, muchas gracias este 4017 ahora lo estoy utilizando para luces secuenciales con leds bien ha.


----------



## Ricardo_c (Jul 29, 2010)

elaficionado una consulta no entiendo muy bien tu esquema a que inversor te refieres cuando lo explicas podrias ser un poco mas detallista en tu explicacion porfavor para comprenderte mejor gracias, todavia no entiendo como trabaja el  4017


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola Ricardo_c

El inversor a que se refiere elaficionado es al marcado con IC5b en la imagen adjunta es su mensaje #7
Fechado 26/Mar/2009. No creo que te responda. Ese es un inversor compuesto por una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas.

Lo que hace el 4017(IC3) es ir desplazando un 1 en sus salidas si le llegan pulsos la Pin 14, si la entrada R no es cierta, si EN es cierta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

